# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Portabilit IHM Python : unix, linux, windows

## devl83

Bonjour,

Je dois developper une application sous python avec des IHM qui sera portable sur plusieurs plateformes : unix, linux, windows.

Que dois-je choisir comme librairie pour avoir ensuite le moins de soucis possibles au niveau portabilit ?

merci

----------


## airod

Bonjour, 
je te conseil, Tkinter en natif dans python, ou WxPython qui est a priori la bibliothque la plus portable.

amicalement

----------


## devl83

Merci  airod, je vais regarder ces 2 librairies en dtail.

----------


## airod

sinon, j'y repense, il y a aussi XUL (sur la base du xml)
je connais pas du tout, lances peut tre une recherche sur google.

bon courage

----------

